# ISSE 2010: Innovationspreis für Fraunhofer-Projekt zum neuen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (7 Oktober 2010)

Das Fraunhofer-Institut für offene Kommunikationssysteme hat mit einem auf Microsofts Krytografiesystem U-Prove setzenden Projekt den Teletrust-Innovationspreis in der Kategorie "Technologie"  erhalten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

